# Stairs & Puppies



## Beamer

Ok, here is a wierd question. (maybe)

Will a 10wk old Havanese puppy be able to navigate stairs? The door I want the dog to use will be a half flight of stairs up/down from the rest of the house. Will this not be a good idea? Should I use another door to the outside??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Melissa Miller

I think they CAN. If they WILL is a different story. Its scary for a puppy. Since its only half a flight, maybe its better. Mine would finally go up but would NOT come down. I would see her looking at me from the top of the stairs. You have to coax them down, but with a half flight, maybe not....

I would just try and keep in mind it will only be a problem for a short time so dont change it. They pick up fast. You just have to show them not to be scared of the stairs. Sit with them and go up and down. 

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Laurief

I think a lot also depends on if the stairs are carpeted or not. Logan can go up and down carpeted stairs no problem, probably from age 10 weeks. But most of my stairs are hard wood. He takes a long time to go us, and sometimes slips & falls down a few, but at 17 weeks, still does not go down them. I carry him down. Its not a bad arrangement for me cause I know where he is when we go upstairs. I guess when he is roaming upstairs, if I find him downstairs, I will know he is ready. My pups have to go down 2 steps off the deck for potty, and Logan did those within 10 - 11 weeks.


----------



## whitBmom

We have a similar situation in our condo. We have a set of two small flights of steps with a landing in between them. I remember it was several weeks before Oreo went near those steps. Mind you, I did not formally start exclusive outdoors until about 2 weeks ago. Now that he goes out the front more often, he has slowly learned to overcome his fear of going down the first flight - it is carpeted. He has not problem getting to the landing. Since our foyer is TINY, the landing is where we keep our shoes, so the next flight has a plastic runner to protect the carpet. It's a weird set up and it is a paiin, but for Oreo the plastic runner is a little scary for him because it looks like it is slippery for him. He can go up, but down is a different story. I am sure with time he will get it


----------



## dboudreau

Sam would go up the outside stairs from day one (9wks) I was amazed that he climbed them. But he was five months old before he would go down the stairs.


----------



## marjrc

I think it can be very scary for a small pup to do stairs. We got Ricky at 9 weeks and had to carry him up and down stairs off the deck so he could do his business in the yard. He started climbing up those steps a couple of weeks later, but he never did go down them. Once winter set in, we closed off our deck and he now goes on the deck to eliminate.

Indoors, though, we live in a 4-level split, so there are stairs everywhere. They are half-floor sets of stairs, so maybe 6 or 7 steps each. He'd go up them at about 3 1/2 mths. or so and down a few weeks later... with a little coaxing on our parts. 

Now..... he flies up and down those stairs like nobody's business!!


----------



## irnfit

We have no steps going outside, you just walk out onto the deck. Then there are three steps down to the yard. Kodi had trouble navigating them at 11 weeks. However, Shelby was the same age when we brought her home, and she had no trouble with them. 

My daughter has a full flight of carpeted stairs, and Kodi runs up and down with no problem. My basement stairs are not carpeted and he will go up, but not down. Shelby has not tried them yet.

I think you just have to let them try. My daughter has Dachshunds, and they run up and down the stairs like crazy. And they have those little, short legs.


----------



## Judy A

Izzy will go up with no problem (12 wks), but fell down three steps off of our deck, so I don't know if she will ever try that again! It scared me to death...I wasn't expecting her to try it as we were waiting for our lab to do her business.


----------



## juliav

We have two sets of flights in our house and two two sets of stairs in the back yard (we have a 3 level backyard). We got Bugsy at 12 weeks and in about 3 maybe 4 days he was able to climb up and down both up and down stairs. My stairs in the house are carpeted.


----------



## luchetel

It absolutely depends first on whether it is carpeted and second how much of a risk taker the puppy is. Parler did the carpeted stairs very early after teaching him by standing behind him and doing the walking with him using my hands. Down was a little slower. But the wood stairs took longer for him to take the risk- eventhough I did that with him too. Now he is doing all of it on his own at 7 1/2 months- and does it for enjoyment!
It all happensin time.


----------



## Doggie Nut

We live in a three level house so there are alot of stairs. Valentino was pretty much fearless from the beginning....however I wasn't! He would scare me so much cause he would insist on stopping after he got to the top and stick his head through the handrail slats and peer over to the bottom floor! I would almost always have to supervise his stair treks! He's better now that he is older but he still is an adventurer! Keeps me on my toes!


----------



## marjrc

LOL, Doggienut, sounds like he's a hoot!!  It's the adventurers you have to watch out for ... they are sooo smart! lol But I'll be he's loads of fun too.


----------



## Doggie Nut

You are so right Marj....he is VERY smart....too smart for his own good sometimes! I am determined to lasso that intelligence and head it in the right direction! Even though I am not very schooled on training dogs, I am giving it the 'ol college try. Having Valentino around has been like a breath of fresh air, stairs and all!!!


----------



## Beamer

Thanks for all the replies.. wow, I was not expecting such a huge turnout..lol

wondering if I should use this side door to take the dog out to do its thing. The backyard sliding door is right infront of a nice rug, do I do not want any accedents... But worried the puppy wont be able to do the 1/2 flight of stairs... oh well, guess we shall see when the time comes.. 9 more weeks


----------



## marjrc

Freeway, you will likely find out that any type of rug is a magnet for little accidents. Maybe not, but we had 2 throw rugs in the kitchen, where Ricky was gated and they wouldn't last a day w/o some little quarter-sized pee on them! lol After 3 or 4 days, I said 'the heck with this!' and just got rid of them. 

He was never allowed into the living room, where we have a large carpet until months later. 

If you can't get rid of the rug, then you'll have to teach him to use that side door you're talking about.

9 more weeks?? How can you stand it??!!


----------



## irnfit

I agree Marj. We had to pick up every scatter rug, bath mat, etc. I guess they figure if they can pee on a pad, the rug is the same thing. Kodi will only use the pee pad now, but mostly goes outside. Shelby is getting better, especially if I stay more attentive to her and insist she go on the pad and not on the floor.


----------



## Laurief

I did the same thing with the towels & small rugs. Logan always went there to deposit a tsp of pee. I just had about 5 of them & when I saw a spot, it went to the washer & I just rotated them. It has been about a week with no spots ( he is 4 1/2 months old) so there is light at the end of the tunnel. I preferred to just keep washing them to having to clean up a pernament rug.


----------



## Missy

Cash (15 wks) will go up stairs- but we need to work on getting down. I remember we lured Jasper with a treat after 2 stairs at a time. it takes a while but they can do it.


----------



## Beamer

*9 weeks to go*

Yeah. waiting 9 more weeks will be tough.. We have been allready waiting for this dog for about 6 weeks now. Should be 1 week old now... Still waiting for pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ughhhhhh..


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
Yes I know the waiting is hard but it is worth it .. I never did get pictures of Asta from the breeder . She was a first time breeder - she expected only 2-3 puppies - she had 5 . She was overwhelmed as she taught school as well . I think it was her first and last litter .. 
Anyway Asta was a wonderful dog and he was worth waiting for. I just amused myself by looking at as many websites as I couls find and looking at all the puppies . Now you have this forum with great advice and pictures as well ..


----------



## Laurief

I think that waiting foryour pup is even harder than the potty training time!!!!


----------



## Beamer

*Puppy*

Well, I just found out that the litter I was reserved for did not make it. Pretty sad news. Does this happen often? Now i have to wait an additional 3wks until one of the other Hav's delivers. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## juliav

Freeway, I am so sorry!

Wow, the whole litter didn't make it, I hope they explained everything to your satisfaction and you are comfortable waiting for the next litter. Things like this do happen. My 10 year old kitty was the only one in her litter that survived due to some sort of virus. She was bottle fed and tiny when I finally got her at 4 months, she is still very petite, but has been healthy otherwise.


----------



## Rita

Oh Freeway. My heart is breaking for you. 

I will leave that question to some breeders like Tom and Kimberly. My concern would be what happened. Was it a health issue? Should you be concerned about future litters from the same parents? If the breeders on this forum don't respond you can PM them or put the question on the breeder area (just go to the breeder area and start a new thread). Sometimes there is so much chatter the breeders miss a message. They are so busy and belong to a bunch of forums.

Again. My heart goes out to you. Maybe your breeder can recommend someone else close by that has a current litter.


----------



## Laurief

I am so sorry Freeway!! How sad. Keep your chin up, there is a pup out there for you somewhere!


----------



## dboudreau

Freeway: That is so sad.  Is it the same breeder that has a litter in 3weeks? How old were the pups? Again sorry to hear.


----------



## marjrc

Oh my, what a shame! I'd be terribly sad and disappointed too.  Sorry to hear the news, Freeway. I hope all is well with this other litter.


----------



## Olliesmom

So sorry to hear that - poor little ones....Your baby is out there!!!

Freeway...what area do you live? Maybe others could recommend another breeder....


----------



## Beamer

*Pups*

Hello,

Thanks for all the kind words. Well, I was told that the litter 'dissolved'. Not sure what that actually means tecnically. But the litter was never born I guess. So now I'm waiting for another dog by the same breeder which should be due in 3wks. Hopefully that litter will go as planned and i'll have a puppy 10 wks after.


----------



## whitBmom

Hi there, I have never heard of this. How long have you been waiting for your pup? Did they explain why the litter was "dissolved"? How many dogs is this breeder breeding at once? 
Don't get me wrong, I do wish you the best and I do hope that you do get your pup, but I have never heard of this before. Just do your best to make sure you are getting your hav from a reputable breeder, if not, do what havs do and runlikehell in the other direction. My best wishes to you


----------



## Casper's Mommy

Casper was able to go up stairs at about 4 months. It was not until the day he turned 6 months that I coaxed him finally to go down the stairs. Looking down upon stairs is pretty scary. But now he is barrelling down like nobody's business, haha.


----------



## jaz6552

Bella just refuses to go upstairs or climb down from the kirbs on the road...mind you it was a GOD send this weekend when we went to visit my friend, she has a Weinmaran called Blue who ESCAPED up the stairs frequently to get away from Bella who terrorised the poor dog.Will post pics over next few days.


----------



## irnfit

Shelby will nit go up or down a full flight of stairs, but is OK with the front steps and the deck. Kodi will go up, but not down unless they are carpeted.


----------



## Laurief

Logan is over 5 months now & still will not go down the stairs in the house. They are hardwood so I think that he thinks he will slip & fall. He goes down the steps from the deck to the back yard, and goes up the hardwood steps fine. Any ideas on how to get him to come down on his own??
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, Kodi will not go down the uncarpeted stairs, either. He has no problem at my daughter's house, but her stairs are carpeted. I' m thinking of doing a runner on my stairs


----------



## Laurief

I am sure that Logan would too, but I spent so much money ripping up carpet to have hardwood steps, I just dont know what to do. I guess it is a little easier knowing that he wont be roaming around downstairs if he is up.


----------



## BeverlyA

I know it took Cooper longer to get comfortable going up and down wood steps rather than the carpeted ones, but I just don't remember how much longer. He was pretty determined to keep up with Lily so he figured out how to do it relatively quickly I think.

Lauri, that picture is adorable! How did you get them to all sit still like that? Logan does look so big! 

Beverly


----------



## Laurief

Beverly - as Melissa always says - they dont normally sit still. I just happened to catch them all together in one place with the camera on the counter. Usually by the time I get the camera, everyone has moved!! I think they were all hoping to go out at that moment.


----------



## marjrc

I was told Sammy didn't go down steps, that he was too afraid, but the first evening we had him, he actually tried because he wanted to follow my daughter and I. We helped him, just like Paige is doing with Nigel, and even though we carried him maybe two or three times, he still managed to go down the steps. Now, he runs up and down the steps because he doesn't want to be left out! lol

The worst thing to do, I think, is to carry them because they're scared. There is a point, at a certain age, where you could be creating more of a problem than fixing it. I wouldn't force a 2 or 3 mth. old pup to go down the stairs, but maybe by 5 or 6 months, I'd let him whimper a little and teach him. 

Yes, having bare wood stairs is a little more slippery, but it's not dangerous, especially if they have their pads bare and furry feet trimmed just a little bit.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Each Dog is a little differernt .
Asta was fine with stairs from early puppyhood . Cosmo as aoung pup - no thank you - we are getting better though . I have worked with him outside and he does fine . Inside uncarpeted stairs it seems to depend on motivation . Sort of like a method actor . ? What is at the top of the stairs something I need or want . Nope I 'll pass.
Ahnold is great with the stairs and sometimes he is all the motivation Cosmo needs They want to be together so up he goes .
It takes time - do not worry it will happen when they feel confident enough ..


----------



## Laurief

My problem is not the going UP the stairs, he is happy to do so - he just wont come down and sits up there & whines. On Sat we went out for a bit & I guess I did not close his cage tight & he got out while we were gone, went upstairs & was stuck. I come home to find him all upset, whining & he peeded in the kids bathroom. I felt so bad for him cause I think his sisters didnt go up to keep him company, they just left him hangin up there!!


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, Laurie that's too bad!  I suppose he will get down the stairs eventually and then you won't be able to stop him! For now, he's not quite ready I guess. We feel so badly when things like this happen, but can you do? No one's at fault. I'm sure he's forgotten all about it already.


----------



## Laurief

Marj - are you kidding, he forgot about it all the second mommy came up and got him!! Nothing really seems to faze him, except this hardwood stair thing. Go figure!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, I need to get this straight..... Can you tell me the names of the pups in your avatar, in order please? I just might actually remember and know who is who - one day !


----------



## Laurief

Lexi is on the left - black & white. 
she is full sister too (just different litter)

Logan in the middle 
who shares a Dad with both Lexi and 

Lily on the right.  

My breeder can see me comin a mile away!! I had to take her website off of my favorites before I ended up "divorced & the dog lady"


----------



## Doggie Nut

My breeder can see me comin a mile away!! I had to take her website off of my favorites before I ended up "divorced & the dog lady"[/QUOTE]

Lauri...hearing that makes me know I'm not crazy! I have three dogs(not all havs) but I would LOVE to get another hav!! My hubs would not be responsible for his actions if I brought home another dog!LOL My bichon is 11 now and is in fairly good health but sadly I know they don't live forever. When she goes to doggie heaven my next pup will be another hav! Can't bear to think of it though cause my bichon has been a great pet and friend! Could you pm me and tell me who your breeder is? Your babies are gorgeous! Vicki


----------



## juliav

Doggie Nut - I could have written your post. I also have three dogs and if I brinng another dog home, we are talking divorce!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Your Dogs are adorable - all of them ..
Lucky Mommies !!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julia....guess we're sisters in crime!! Maybe we can find a way to fool them, change their minds or something....hypnosis?? Vicki


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, maybe we should form a support group!!! Vicki


----------



## dboudreau

I would like to say that I too have MHS (Multiple Hav. Syndrome) but I'm still waiting to hear.


----------



## dboudreau

There is no cure and most will refuse treatment


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ya'll are too funny! I guess I would be considered a charter member!! Vicki


----------



## juliav

Doggie Nut - hypnosis didn't work on my hubby, he is actually resistant to it. But keep those ideas coming!!! I would kill for another Hav!!!!

I am with Debbie and refuse treatments!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

If you're to THAT point you may need "couch" time before it's too late! vicki


----------



## juliav

Probably is too late already.  I've offered to trade one of my teenagers for a puppy, but no takers. lol


----------



## Laurief

I am so bad that my kids think I'm nuts. I picked my 17yr old son up at school yesterday and said "guess what?" in a happy voice as I was going to tell him about his SAT scores - and he says "What - your gonna get another dog!!!!" I wonder why that was the first thing to come to his mind 
laurie


----------



## marjrc

With all those "L" names, Laurie, I'll bet you call out more than one name when you're talking to them! lol Great looking babies you have there. 

Isn't THIS our "support group"? I know this is where I come to feel completely understood in my obsession.... er.... passion for Havs! 

Guess what hubby told me the other day!!!?? Go on -* guess*!

He said it isn't out of the question getting a 3rd Havanese "one day", esp. once the kids start moving out! Woooooooeeeeee!!!! LOL


----------



## Laurief

Wow - Marj, thats very exciting. I do have to say that a third does make our lives a little more hectic, its hard to pet three with only two hands. But I would not trade Logan for ANYTHING!! And now that he is getting better with the potty training, it is a little easier. I agree, this is my support group here, cause most people I know, think I am nuts when it comes to these dogs. It is funny how people can think that of something that makes us so Happy 
Yes I do go thru the gambit of names before I get the right one. I am the only female (human in my house) so when I got Lily I wanted another "L", then I just Liked the name Lexi and when Logan came - it was just natural that I chose an L name too. It does get confusing. Although I am not Laurie at home, I am Mom so it is one less "L"


----------



## Doggie Nut

Laurie, you & I must have been separated at birth! My fam calls me the "dog lady" too and I get that response ALL the time when I say "guess what"? It's always, "Are you getting another dog"??? LOL! Hey when I take all 3 of them out to pee the neighbor's all stare! There's no telling what they're saying around their dinner tables at night!! I will say a hav definitely needs aleast one other hav to play with! My bichon & maltese poop out too quick and Valentino stays on GO all day! I'd love to see him in action with some more havs! Vicki


----------



## Laurief

I'm with you - get another Hav!! Although i can say that my girlfriends Havs are different. Logans brother is very active, but her other two are VERY lazy. When I take all 6 outside to play, those two just sit & watch. My neighbors think I am nuts too - especially when watching my friends dogs, and I have 6 in the front yard!! But I dont care - they can think anything they want - I am happy (and not eating cat food yet-$$) so it is them who are missing out!!
laurie


----------

